# TTYs resolution AMD HD 5450



## JazzSinatra (Oct 24, 2016)

I have an AMD radeon HD 5450 as GPU and an AMD phenom II X4 940 black as CPU in my FreeBSD computer. Can I somehow change my TTYs resolution to 1920x1080 and make it's appereance more colorful? I use VGA connection on this machine. My desktop enviorement's resolution is 1920x1080.

When I tried to load VESA kernel module I got this:


```
$kldload vesa
kldload: an error occurred while loading the module. Please check dmesg(8) for more details.
```
I checked kldstat:


```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   36 0xffffffff80200000 17bc718  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff81a21000 358d     ums.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff81a25000 1ba7     speaker.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff81a27000 11777e   radeonkms.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81b3f000 5232a    drm2.ko
 6    4 0xffffffff81b92000 2404     iicbus.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81b95000 1c5e     iic.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff81b97000 1e2b     iicbb.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff81b99000 18f2     radeonkmsfw_CEDAR_pfp.ko
10    1 0xffffffff81b9b000 1cec     radeonkmsfw_CEDAR_me.ko
11    1 0xffffffff81b9d000 1373     radeonkmsfw_CEDAR_rlc.ko
```
and dmesg:


```
$ dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p7 #0: Thu Aug 11 18:38:15 UTC 2016
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 940 Processor (3009.20-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x100f42  Family=0x10  Model=0x4  Stepping=2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x37ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,SKINIT,WDT>
  SVM: NP,NRIP,NAsids=64
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4109828096 (3919 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <120809 OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80dc6550, 0) error 19
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <120809 OEMRSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfe7e0000-0xfe7fffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <ATI RV810 HDA Controller> mem 0xfe7bc000-0xfe7bffff irq 19 at device 0.1 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
atapci0: <Marvell 88SE6121 UDMA133 controller> port 0xb800-0xb807,0xb400-0xb403,0xb000-0xb007,0xa800-0xa803,0xa400-0xa40f mem 0xfe8ffc00-0xfe8fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
ahci0: <Marvell 88SE6121 AHCI SATA controller> at channel -1 on atapci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.00 with 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahci0: quirks=0x457<NOFORCE,NOPMP,NONCQ,2CH,EDGEIS,NOCOUNT>
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 6.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xc800-0xc8ff mem 0xfe9fc000-0xfe9fffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon EC Ultra Id 0xb4 Rev 0x03> on mskc0
msk0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:22:15:2f:52:c2
miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1149 Gigabit PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 7.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
atapci1: <Marvell 88SE6121 UDMA133 controller> port 0xe800-0xe807,0xe400-0xe403,0xe000-0xe007,0xd800-0xd803,0xd400-0xd40f mem 0xfeaffc00-0xfeafffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci4
ahci1: <Marvell 88SE6121 AHCI SATA controller> at channel -1 on atapci1
ahci1: AHCI v1.00 with 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahci1: quirks=0x457<NOFORCE,NOPMP,NONCQ,2CH,EDGEIS,NOCOUNT>
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ahci2: <AMD SB600 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x8000-0x8007,0x7000-0x7003,0x6000-0x6007,0x5000-0x5003,0x4000-0x400f mem 0xfe6ff800-0xfe6ffbff irq 22 at device 18.0 on pci0
ahci2: AHCI v1.10 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahci2: quirks=0x7000<NOMSI,ATI_PMP_BUG,MAXIO_64K>
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci2
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci2
ahcich6: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci2
ahcich7: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci2
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe6fe000-0xfe6fefff irq 16 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe6fd000-0xfe6fdfff irq 17 at device 19.1 on pci0
usbus1 on ohci1
ohci2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe6fc000-0xfe6fcfff irq 18 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus2 on ohci2
ohci3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe6fb000-0xfe6fbfff irq 17 at device 19.3 on pci0
usbus3 on ohci3
ohci4: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe6fa000-0xfe6fafff irq 18 at device 19.4 on pci0
usbus4 on ohci4
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe6ff000-0xfe6ff0ff irq 19 at device 19.5 on pci0
ehci0: AMD SB600/700 quirk applied
usbus5: EHCI version 1.0
usbus5 on ehci0
atapci2: <ATI IXP600 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xff00-0xff0f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci2
hdac1: <ATI SB600 HDA Controller> mem 0xfe6f4000-0xfe6f7fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pci5: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller (FDE)> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Analog Devices AD1988B HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Analog Devices AD1988B Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Analog Devices AD1988B (Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 18,36,22,37 and 23,20,24,21 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Analog Devices AD1988B (Front Analog Headphones)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Analog Devices AD1988B (Rear Digital)> at nid 27 on hdaa1
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub2: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub5: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
(aprobe2:ahcich5:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe2:ahcich5:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe2:ahcich5:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe2:ahcich5:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe2:ahcich5:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe2:ahcich5:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe1:ahcich4:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe1:ahcich4:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe1:ahcich4:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe4:ahcich7:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe4:ahcich7:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe4:ahcich7:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe1:ahcich4:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe1:ahcich4:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe1:ahcich4:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(aprobe4:ahcich7:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe4:ahcich7:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe4:ahcich7:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD20EZRZ-00Z5HB0 80.00A80> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number WD-WCC4M5EVFZV3
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
cd0 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F SB03> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: 1984MB (1016176 2048 byte sectors)
ada1 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <SAMSUNG HD642JJ 1AA01113> ATA-7 SATA 2.x device
ada1: Serial Number S1AFJ90Q909888
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 610480MB (1250263728 512 byte sectors)
ada1: Previously was known as ad16
ada2 at ahcich7 bus 0 scbus9 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <WDC WD3200KS-00PFB0 21.00M21> ATA-7 SATA 2.x device
ada2: Serial Number WD-WCAPD4639038
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors)
ada2: Previously was known as ad22
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1504599860 Hz quality 800
uhub5: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
ugen2.2: <Microsoft> at usbus2
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada1p2 [rw]...
msk0: link state changed to DOWN
msk0: link state changed to UP
ums0: <Microsoft Comfort Mouse 3000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.44, addr 2> on usbus2
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=16
ums0: 0 buttons and [T] coordinates ID=0
pid 7609 (midori), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: <Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]> on vgapci0
info: [drm] RADEON_IS_PCIE
info: [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (CEDAR 0x1002:0x68E0 0x1682:0x304E).
info: [drm] register mmio base: 0xFE7E0000
info: [drm] register mmio size: 131072
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: ===> Try ATRM...
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: pci_find_class() found: 0:1:0:0, vendor=1002, device=68e0
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: Get ACPI device handle
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: ===> Try VFCT...
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Get "VFCT" ACPI table
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Failed to get "VFCT" table: AE_NOT_FOUND
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: ===> Try IGP's VRAM...
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: VRAM base address: 0xd0000000
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Map address: 0xfffff800d0000000 (262144 bytes)
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Incorrect BIOS signature: 0xFFFF
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: ===> Try PCI Expansion ROM...
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: Map address: 0xfffff800000c0000 (131072 bytes)
info: [drm] ATOM BIOS: BASS
drmn0: info: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)
drmn0: info: GTT: 512M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000005FFFFFFF
info: [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M
info: [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 2084482 kiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
info: [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready
info: [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
drmn0: info: radeon: using MSI.
info: [drm] radeon: irq initialized.
info: [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072
info: [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 1002:5978 = 2/0
info: [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0
info: [drm] Loading CEDAR Microcode
info: [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x0000000000040000).
drmn0: info: WB enabled
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0x0xfffff800b61eec00
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c and cpu addr 0x0xfffff800b61eec0c
info: [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs
info: [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] radeon_device_init: Taking over the fictitious range 0xd0000000-0xe0000000
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 addr 0xff
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iicbus1: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb1 addr 0x0
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
iicbus2: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb2 addr 0x0
iic2: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus2
iicbus3: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb3 addr 0x0
iic3: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus3
iicbus4: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb4 addr 0x0
iic4: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus4
iicbus5: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb5 addr 0x0
iic5: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus5
iicbus6: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb6 addr 0x0
iic6: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus6
iicbus7: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb7 addr 0x0
iic7: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus7
info: [drm] Radeon Display Connectors
info: [drm] Connector 0:
info: [drm]   HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   HPD2
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1
info: [drm] Connector 1:
info: [drm]   DVI-I-1
info: [drm]   HPD4
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x6440 0x6440 0x6444 0x6444 0x6448 0x6448 0x644c 0x644c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY
info: [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
info: [drm] Connector 2:
info: [drm]   VGA-1
info: [drm]   DDC: 0x6430 0x6430 0x6434 0x6434 0x6438 0x6438 0x643c 0x643c
info: [drm]   Encoders:
info: [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2
info: [drm] Internal thermal controller without fan control
info: [drm] radeon: power management initialized
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DVI-I-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DVI-I-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] fb mappable at 0xD0142000
info: [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000
info: [drm] size 3145728
info: [drm] fb depth is 24
info: [drm]    pitch is 4096
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 2.29.0 20080528 for drmn0 on minor 0
pid 7695 (midori), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff81b9f000, 0) error 19
sysctl_unregister_oid: failed to unregister sysctl
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff81b9f000, 0) error 19
sysctl_unregister_oid: failed to unregister sysctl
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff81b9f000, 0) error 19
sysctl_unregister_oid: failed to unregister sysctl
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff81b9f000, 0) error 19
sysctl_unregister_oid: failed to unregister sysctl
```
Does this mean, that my GPU or CPU doesn't support VESA? Are there other ways to change TTYs resolution and appereance? With appereance I mean, like folders are differently colored than files and syntax highlighting. I use LXDE as my desktop enviorement, but I prefer terminal enviorement in this computer.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2016)

VESA is already part of the GENERIC kernel. But besides that, modern FreeBSD versions use vt(4) instead of sc(4).

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## goshanecr (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a similar problem on similar hardware.
OS: FreeBSD BSD-SERV 11.0-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 11.0-PRERELEASE #0 r306459M:
CPU+GPU: AMD A8-7600 Radeon R7, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G
`kldstat` 

```
1   46 0xffffffff80200000 cefc78   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80ef1000 2db9a0   zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff811cd000 2b68     acl_nfs4.ko
 4    2 0xffffffff811d0000 a3d8     opensolaris.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff811db000 34d0     amdtemp.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff811df000 1a1e38   radeonkms.ko
 7    2 0xffffffff81381000 4d30     iicbb.ko
 8    5 0xffffffff81386000 6410     iicbus.ko
 9    2 0xffffffff8138d000 3660     iic.ko
10    3 0xffffffff81391000 1aa30    agp.ko
11    2 0xffffffff813ac000 801c0    drm2.ko
12    1 0xffffffff81621000 146a     uhid.ko
13    1 0xffffffff81623000 24f5     nullfs.ko
14    1 0xffffffff81626000 15b6     fdescfs.ko
```
And on that configuration, I have only 640x480 console resolution. I read https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons and add loading *radeonkms* module and set default resolution in:
/boot/loader.conf

```
radeonkms_load="YES"
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1024x768"
```

But console only in 640x480 resolution.
There is my `dmesg`

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.0-PRERELEASE #0 r306459M: Fri Sep 30 02:47:16 YEKT 2016
    user@BSD-SERV:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSDSERV amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.8.0 (tags/RELEASE_380/final 262564) (based on LLVM 3.8.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
CPU: AMD A8-7600 Radeon R7, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G   (3094.44-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x630f01  Family=0x15  Model=0x30  Stepping=1
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x3e98320b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,FMA,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0xfebbfff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,XOP,SKINIT,WDT,LWP,FMA4,TCE,NodeId,TBM,Topology,PCXC,PNXC,<b25>,DBE,PTSC>
  Structured Extended Features=0x9<FSGSBASE,BMI1>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  SVM: NP,NRIP,VClean,AFlush,DAssist,NAsids=65536
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 15470112768 (14753 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Optional FADT field Pm2ControlBlock has valid Length but zero Address: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20160527/tbfadt-679)
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.1> irqs 24-55 on motherboard
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf0ff mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xd0000000-0xd07fffff,0xff700000-0xff73ffff irq 26 at device 1.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 1.1 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 32 at device 3.1 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xff600000-0xff600fff,0xd0a00000-0xd0a03fff irq 32 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: ec:08:6b:02:bb:a9
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 32 at device 3.2 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re1: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xff500000-0xff500fff,0xd0900000-0xd0903fff irq 36 at device 0.0 on pci2
re1: Using 1 MSI-X message
re1: Chip rev. 0x4c000000
re1: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus1: <MII bus> on re1
rgephy1: <RTL8251 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re1: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re1: Ethernet address: d0:50:99:5f:bf:12
re1: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 32 at device 3.3 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re2: <TP-Link TG-3468 v2 (RTL8168) Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xff400000-0xff400fff,0xd0800000-0xd0803fff irq 40 at device 0.0 on pci3
re2: Using 1 MSI-X message
re2: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re2: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus2: <MII bus> on re2
rgephy2: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus2
rgephy2:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re2: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re2: Ethernet address: ec:08:6b:02:27:84
re2: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
xhci0: <AMD FCH USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xff76a000-0xff76bfff irq 18 at device 16.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Unable to map MSI-X table
usbus0 on xhci0
xhci1: <AMD FCH USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xff768000-0xff769fff irq 17 at device 16.1 on pci0
xhci1: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci1: Unable to map MSI-X table
usbus1 on xhci1
ahci0: <AMD Hudson-2 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf190-0xf197,0xf180-0xf183,0xf170-0xf177,0xf160-0xf163,0xf150-0xf15f mem 0xff771000-0xff7717ff irq 19 at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 1 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ohci0: <AMD FCH USB Controller> mem 0xff770000-0xff770fff irq 18 at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus2 on ohci0
ehci0: <AMD FCH USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xff76f000-0xff76f0ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
ohci1: <AMD FCH USB Controller> mem 0xff76e000-0xff76efff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus4 on ohci1
ehci1: <AMD FCH USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xff76d000-0xff76d0ff irq 17 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus5: EHCI version 1.0
usbus5 on ehci1
atapci0: <AMD Hudson-2 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf100-0xf10f irq 17 at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 20.2 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
ohci2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xff76c000-0xff76cfff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0
usbus6 on ohci2
amdtemp0: <AMD CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on hostb7
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xcf800-0xd07ff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus1: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert enabled, nat enabled, default to accept, logging disabled
DUMMYNET 0 with IPv6 initialized (100409)
load_dn_sched dn_sched FIFO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FQ_CODEL loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched FQ_PIE loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched PRIO loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched QFQ loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched RR loaded
load_dn_sched dn_sched WF2Q+ loaded
load_dn_aqm dn_aqm CODEL loaded
load_dn_aqm dn_aqm PIE loaded
ugen6.1: <AMD> at usbus6
ugen5.1: <AMD> at usbus5
ugen4.1: <AMD> at usbus4
ugen3.1: <AMD> at usbus3
ugen2.1: <AMD> at usbus2
ugen1.1: <0x1022> at usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x1022> at usbus0
uhub0: <AMD OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub1: <AMD EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
uhub2: <AMD OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
uhub3: <AMD EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub4: <AMD OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub5: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub6: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub4: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub3: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
ugen2.2: <Microsoft> at usbus2
ukbd0: <Microsoft Wired Keyboard 400, class 0/0, rev 2.00/3.00, addr 2> on usbus2
kbd2 at ukbd0
ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD10EZRZ-00HTKB0 01.01A01> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number WD-WCC4J2PHZVK3
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors)
ada1 at ata0 bus 0 scbus1 target 1 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD10EZRZ-00HTKB0 01.01A01> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number WD-WCC4J2AXK5DX
ada1: 133.000MB/s transfers (UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors)
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1547219231 Hz quality 1000
Trying to mount root from zfs:myZFS/ROOT/default []...
ugen2.3: <Cypress Semiconductor> at usbus2
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re1: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
re2: link state changed to DOWN
re1: link state changed to UP
tun0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## chrbr (Nov 1, 2016)

Dear goshanecr,
It might be that

```
kern.vty=vt
```
 is missing in /boot/loader.conf. My `dmesg|grep vt` shows

```
% dmesg | grep vt
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
```
which I did not found in the output of your `dmesg`. EDIT: I did not specify the fb resolution.


----------



## goshanecr (Nov 2, 2016)

*Chrbr*, thanks for reply! I try to add that sysctl. But I think, if I delete from kernel config SC-related options I use vt by default on 11-STABLE.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2016)

FreeBSD 10.3 (or 10.2, not sure which actually) and higher have vt(4) enabled by default.


----------



## goshanecr (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes, I add sysctl to /boot/loader.conf

```
radeonkms_load="YES"
kern.vty=vt
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1024x768"
```
That does not helps.
Maybe my kernel config wrong?

```
cpu             HAMMER
ident           BSDSERV

options         IPFIREWALL
options         IPFIREWALL_NAT
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=100
options         IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options         LIBALIAS

options         DUMMYNET
options         IPDIVERT

#makeoptions    DEBUG=-g                # Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
#makeoptions    WITH_CTF=1              # Run ctfconvert(1) for DTrace support

options         SCHED_ULE               # ULE scheduler
options         PREEMPTION              # Enable kernel thread preemption
options         INET                    # InterNETworking
options         INET6                   # IPv6 communications protocols
#options        IPSEC                   # IP (v4/v6) security
options         TCP_OFFLOAD             # TCP offload
#options        SCTP                    # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options         FFS                     # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options         SOFTUPDATES             # Enable FFS soft updates support
#options        UFS_ACL                 # Support for access control lists
#options        UFS_DIRHASH             # Improve performance on big directories
#options        UFS_GJOURNAL            # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
#options        QUOTA                   # Enable disk quotas for UFS
options         MD_ROOT                 # MD is a potential root device
options         NFSCL                   # Network Filesystem Client
options         NFSD                    # Network Filesystem Server
options         NFSLOCKD                # Network Lock Manager
options         NFS_ROOT                # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCL
options         MSDOSFS                 # MSDOS Filesystem
#options        CD9660                  # ISO 9660 Filesystem
options         PROCFS                  # Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options         PSEUDOFS                # Pseudo-filesystem framework
options         GEOM_PART_GPT           # GUID Partition Tables.
#options        GEOM_RAID               # Soft RAID functionality.
options         GEOM_LABEL              # Provides labelization
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD32        # Compatible with i386 binaries
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD7         # Compatible with FreeBSD7
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD9         # Compatible with FreeBSD9
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD10        # Compatible with FreeBSD10
options         SCSI_DELAY=5000         # Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
#options        KTRACE                  # ktrace(1) support
#options        STACK                   # stack(9) support
options         SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options         PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128    # Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options         KBD_INSTALL_CDEV        # install a CDEV entry in /dev
#options        HWPMC_HOOKS             # Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
#options        AUDIT                   # Security event auditing
#options        CAPABILITY_MODE         # Capsicum capability mode
#options        CAPABILITIES            # Capsicum capabilities
#options        MAC                     # TrustedBSD MAC Framework
#options        KDTRACE_FRAME           # Ensure frames are compiled in
#options        KDTRACE_HOOKS           # Kernel DTrace hooks
#options        DDB_CTF                 # Kernel ELF linker loads CTF data
#options        INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel
options         RACCT                   # Resource accounting framework
options         RACCT_DEFAULT_TO_DISABLED # Set kern.racct.enable=0 by default
options         RCTL                    # Resource limits

# Debugging support.  Always need this:
#options        KDB                     # Enable kernel debugger support.
#options        KDB_TRACE               # Print a stack trace for a panic.

# Make an SMP-capable kernel by default
options         SMP                     # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel
options         DEVICE_NUMA             # I/O Device Affinity

# CPU frequency control
device          cpufreq

# Bus support.
device          acpi
options         ACPI_DMAR
device          pci
#options        PCI_HP                  # PCI-Express native HotPlug
options         PCI_IOV                 # PCI SR-IOV support

# Floppy drives
#device         fdc

# ATA controllers
device          ahci                    # AHCI-compatible SATA controllers
device          ata                     # Legacy ATA/SATA controllers
#device         mvs                     # Marvell 88SX50XX/88SX60XX/88SX70XX/SoC SATA
#device         siis                    # SiliconImage SiI3124/SiI3132/SiI3531 SATA

# SCSI Controllers
#device         ahc                     # AHA2940 and onboard AIC7xxx devices
#options        AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT    # Print register bitfields in debug
                                        # output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
#device         ahd                     # AHA39320/29320 and onboard AIC79xx devices
#options        AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT    # Print register bitfields in debug
                                        # output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
#device         esp                     # AMD Am53C974 (Tekram DC-390(T))
#device         hptiop                  # Highpoint RocketRaid 3xxx series
#device         isp                     # Qlogic family
#device         ispfw                   # Firmware for QLogic HBAs- normally a module
#device         mpt                     # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion
#device         mps                     # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion 2
#device         mpr                     # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion 3
#device         ncr                     # NCR/Symbios Logic
#device         sym                     # NCR/Symbios Logic (newer chipsets + those of `ncr')
#device         trm                     # Tekram DC395U/UW/F DC315U adapters

#device         adv                     # Advansys SCSI adapters
#device         adw                     # Advansys wide SCSI adapters
#device         aic                     # Adaptec 15[012]x SCSI adapters, AIC-6[23]60.
#device         bt                      # Buslogic/Mylex MultiMaster SCSI adapters
#device         isci                    # Intel C600 SAS controller

# ATA/SCSI peripherals
device          scbus                   # SCSI bus (required for ATA/SCSI)
device          ch                      # SCSI media changers
device          da                      # Direct Access (disks)
#device         sa                      # Sequential Access (tape etc)
#device         cd                      # CD
#device         pass                    # Passthrough device (direct ATA/SCSI access)
#device         ses                     # Enclosure Services (SES and SAF-TE)
#device         ctl                     # CAM Target Layer

# RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem
#device         amr                     # AMI MegaRAID
#device         arcmsr                  # Areca SATA II RAID
#device         ciss                    # Compaq Smart RAID 5*
#device         dpt                     # DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
#device         hptmv                   # Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
#device         hptnr                   # Highpoint DC7280, R750
#device         hptrr                   # Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
#device         hpt27xx                 # Highpoint RocketRAID 27xx
#device         iir                     # Intel Integrated RAID
#device         ips                     # IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
#device         mly                     # Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
#device         twa                     # 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID
#device         tws                     # LSI 3ware 9750 SATA+SAS 6Gb/s RAID controller

# RAID controllers
#device         aac                     # Adaptec FSA RAID
#device         aacp                    # SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
#device         aacraid                 # Adaptec by PMC RAID
#device         ida                     # Compaq Smart RAID
#device         mfi                     # LSI MegaRAID SAS
#device         mlx                     # Mylex DAC960 family
#device         mrsas                   # LSI/Avago MegaRAID SAS/SATA, 6Gb/s and 12Gb/s
#device         pmspcv                  # PMC-Sierra SAS/SATA Controller driver
#XXX pointer/int warnings
#device         pst                     # Promise Supertrak SX6000
#device         twe                     # 3ware ATA RAID

# NVM Express (NVMe) support
#device         nvme                    # base NVMe driver
#device         nvd                     # expose NVMe namespaces as disks, depends on nvme

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device          atkbdc                  # AT keyboard controller
device          atkbd                   # AT keyboard
device          psm                     # PS/2 mouse

device          kbdmux                  # keyboard multiplexer

#device         vga                     # VGA video card driver
#options        VESA                    # Add support for VESA BIOS Extensions (VBE)

#device         splash                  # Splash screen and screen saver support

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
#device         sc
#options        SC_PIXEL_MODE           # add support for the raster text mode

# vt is the new video console driver
device          vt
device          vt_vga
device          vt_efifb

#device         agp                     # support several AGP chipsets

# PCCARD (PCMCIA) support
# PCMCIA and cardbus bridge support
#device         cbb                     # cardbus (yenta) bridge
#device         pccard                  # PC Card (16-bit) bus
#device         cardbus                 # CardBus (32-bit) bus

# Serial (COM) ports
device          uart                    # Generic UART driver

# Parallel port
#device         ppc
#device         ppbus                   # Parallel port bus (required)
#device         lpt                     # Printer
#device         ppi                     # Parallel port interface device
#device         vpo                     # Requires scbus and da

#device         puc                     # Multi I/O cards and multi-channel UARTs

# PCI Ethernet NICs.
#device         bxe                     # Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5771X/BCM578XX 10GbE
#device         de                      # DEC/Intel DC21x4x (``Tulip'')
#device         em                      # Intel PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet Family
#device         igb                     # Intel PRO/1000 PCIE Server Gigabit Family
#device         ix                      # Intel PRO/10GbE PCIE PF Ethernet
#device         ixv                     # Intel PRO/10GbE PCIE VF Ethernet
#device         ixl                     # Intel XL710 40Gbe PCIE Ethernet
#device         ixlv                    # Intel XL710 40Gbe VF PCIE Ethernet
#device         le                      # AMD Am7900 LANCE and Am79C9xx PCnet
#device         ti                      # Alteon Networks Tigon I/II gigabit Ethernet
#device         txp                     # 3Com 3cR990 (``Typhoon'')
#device         vx                      # 3Com 3c590, 3c595 (``Vortex'')

# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device          miibus                  # MII bus support
#device         ae                      # Attansic/Atheros L2 FastEthernet
#device         age                     # Attansic/Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet
#device         alc                     # Atheros AR8131/AR8132 Ethernet
#device         ale                     # Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Ethernet
#device         bce                     # Broadcom BCM5706/BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet
#device         bfe                     # Broadcom BCM440x 10/100 Ethernet
#device         bge                     # Broadcom BCM570xx Gigabit Ethernet
#device         cas                     # Sun Cassini/Cassini+ and NS DP83065 Saturn
#device         dc                      # DEC/Intel 21143 and various workalikes
#device         et                      # Agere ET1310 10/100/Gigabit Ethernet
#device         fxp                     # Intel EtherExpress PRO/100B (82557, 82558)
#device         gem                     # Sun GEM/Sun ERI/Apple GMAC
#device         hme                     # Sun HME (Happy Meal Ethernet)
#device         jme                     # JMicron JMC250 Gigabit/JMC260 Fast Ethernet
#device         lge                     # Level 1 LXT1001 gigabit Ethernet
#device         msk                     # Marvell/SysKonnect Yukon II Gigabit Ethernet
#device         nfe                     # nVidia nForce MCP on-board Ethernet
#device         nge                     # NatSemi DP83820 gigabit Ethernet
#device         pcn                     # AMD Am79C97x PCI 10/100 (precedence over 'le')
device          re                      # RealTek 8139C+/8169/8169S/8110S
#device         rl                      # RealTek 8129/8139
#device         sf                      # Adaptec AIC-6915 (``Starfire'')
#device         sge                     # Silicon Integrated Systems SiS190/191
#device         sis                     # Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
#device         sk                      # SysKonnect SK-984x & SK-982x gigabit Ethernet
#device         ste                     # Sundance ST201 (D-Link DFE-550TX)
#device         stge                    # Sundance/Tamarack TC9021 gigabit Ethernet
#device         tl                      # Texas Instruments ThunderLAN
#device         tx                      # SMC EtherPower II (83c170 ``EPIC'')
#device         vge                     # VIA VT612x gigabit Ethernet
#device         vr                      # VIA Rhine, Rhine II
#device         wb                      # Winbond W89C840F
#device         xl                      # 3Com 3c90x (``Boomerang'', ``Cyclone'')

# Wireless NIC cards
#device         wlan                    # 802.11 support
#options        IEEE80211_DEBUG         # enable debug msgs
#options        IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE     # age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
#options        IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH  # enable 802.11s draft support
#device         wlan_wep                # 802.11 WEP support
#device         wlan_ccmp               # 802.11 CCMP support
#device         wlan_tkip               # 802.11 TKIP support
#device         wlan_amrr               # AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
#device         an                      # Aironet 4500/4800 802.11 wireless NICs.
#device         ath                     # Atheros NICs
#device         ath_pci                 # Atheros pci/cardbus glue
#device         ath_hal                 # pci/cardbus chip support
#options        AH_SUPPORT_AR5416       # enable AR5416 tx/rx descriptors
#options        AH_AR5416_INTERRUPT_MITIGATION # AR5416 interrupt mitigation
#options        ATH_ENABLE_11N          # Enable 802.11n support for AR5416 and later
#device         ath_rate_sample         # SampleRate tx rate control for ath
#device         bwi                     # Broadcom BCM430x/BCM431x wireless NICs.
#device         bwn                     # Broadcom BCM43xx wireless NICs.
#device         ipw                     # Intel 2100 wireless NICs.
#device         iwi                     # Intel 2200BG/2225BG/2915ABG wireless NICs.
#device         iwn                     # Intel 4965/1000/5000/6000 wireless NICs.
#device         malo                    # Marvell Libertas wireless NICs.
#device         mwl                     # Marvell 88W8363 802.11n wireless NICs.
#device         ral                     # Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
#device         wi                      # WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.
#device         wpi                     # Intel 3945ABG wireless NICs.

# Pseudo devices.
device          loop                    # Network loopback
device          random                  # Entropy device
#device         padlock_rng             # VIA Padlock RNG
#device         rdrand_rng              # Intel Bull Mountain RNG
device          ether                   # Ethernet support
device          vlan                    # 802.1Q VLAN support
device          tun                     # Packet tunnel.
device          md                      # Memory "disks"
device          gif                     # IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device          firmware                # firmware assist module

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device          bpf                     # Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
#options        USB_DEBUG               # enable debug msgs
device          uhci                    # UHCI PCI->USB interface
device          ohci                    # OHCI PCI->USB interface
device          ehci                    # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device          xhci                    # XHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 3.0)
device          usb                     # USB Bus (required)
device          ukbd                    # Keyboard
device          umass                   # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da

# Sound support
#device         sound                   # Generic sound driver (required)
#device         snd_cmi                 # CMedia CMI8338/CMI8738
#device         snd_csa                 # Crystal Semiconductor CS461x/428x
#device         snd_emu10kx             # Creative SoundBlaster Live! and Audigy
#device         snd_es137x              # Ensoniq AudioPCI ES137x
#device         snd_hda                 # Intel High Definition Audio
#device         snd_ich                 # Intel, NVidia and other ICH AC'97 Audio
#device         snd_via8233             # VIA VT8233x Audio

# MMC/SD
#device         mmc                     # MMC/SD bus
#device         mmcsd                   # MMC/SD memory card
#device         sdhci                   # Generic PCI SD Host Controller

# VirtIO support
device          virtio                  # Generic VirtIO bus (required)
device          virtio_pci              # VirtIO PCI device
device          vtnet                   # VirtIO Ethernet device
device          virtio_blk              # VirtIO Block device
device          virtio_scsi             # VirtIO SCSI device
device          virtio_balloon          # VirtIO Memory Balloon device

# HyperV drivers and enhancement support
#device         hyperv                  # HyperV drivers

# Xen HVM Guest Optimizations
# NOTE: XENHVM depends on xenpci.  They must be added or removed together.
#options        XENHVM                  # Xen HVM kernel infrastructure
#device         xenpci                  # Xen HVM Hypervisor services driver

# VMware support
#device         vmx                     # VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet

# Netmap provides direct access to TX/RX rings on supported NICs
device          netmap                  # netmap(4) support

# The crypto framework is required by IPSEC
device          crypto                  # Required by IPSEC
```


----------



## chrbr (Nov 3, 2016)

goshanecr said:


> That does not helps.
> Maybe my kernel config wrong?


The config looks good to me, but I am not an expert. May be it is worth to try a GENERIC kernel if possible.



SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 10.3 (or 10.2, not sure which actually) and higher have vt(4) enabled by default.


This is just for information. I have given it a try, with the option for remote log in - just in case. My kernel is FreeBSD 10.3 and supports both sc and vt. The graphic adapter is an Intel integrated in the CPU which likes to have the i915kms driver for vt. My normal /boot/loader.conf is

```
kern.vty=vt
i915kms_load="YES"
```
.
When I delete the first line there is no display output after reboot but the machine has been alive. I did login remote to check the terminal driver by `sysctl kern.vty` which returned sc. With an empty /boot/loader.conf or not file at all the monitor works as well. The mode is sc as well. It can be an issue with my setup I have here, at least having two lines in /boot/loader.conf works fine for me.


----------



## goshanecr (Nov 4, 2016)

What interesting: I have other FreeBSD Box, and I test KMS tty on it, and it works immediately after kldloading of radeonkms module. Difference on that 2 PCs I see in firmwares availaible on second. 
Maybe at that moment thereis no firmwares for *AMD A8-7600 Radeon R7 *video?

That is info from that box:
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD KOR-BSD 11.0-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 11.0-PRERELEASE #0 r305919: Sun Sep 18 12:30:54 MSK 2016
```

*Video:* drmn0: <ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics> on vgapci0

`kldstat`

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1  164 0xffffffff80200000 b43268   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80d45000 6fd0     nullfs.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80d4c000 ecc8     if_re.ko
 4   35 0xffffffff80d5b000 73d70    sound.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff80dcf000 3a80     snd_driver.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff80dd3000 6540     snd_vibes.ko
 7    2 0xffffffff80dda000 4e00     snd_via82c686.ko
 8    2 0xffffffff80ddf000 8ec8     snd_via8233.ko
 9    2 0xffffffff80de8000 5b10     snd_t4dwave.ko
10    4 0xffffffff80dee000 1f88     snd_spicds.ko
11    2 0xffffffff80df0000 7c88     snd_solo.ko
12    5 0xffffffff80df8000 5620     snd_sbc.ko
13    2 0xffffffff80dfe000 5688     snd_sb8.ko
14    2 0xffffffff80e04000 57f8     snd_sb16.ko
15    2 0xffffffff80e0a000 12690    snd_neomagic.ko
16    3 0xffffffff80e1d000 13dd0    snd_mss.ko
17    2 0xffffffff80e31000 be90     snd_maestro3.ko
18    2 0xffffffff80e3d000 aab0     snd_maestro.ko
19    2 0xffffffff80e48000 7718     snd_ich.ko
20    2 0xffffffff80e50000 42b38    snd_hda.ko
21    2 0xffffffff80e93000 4918     snd_fm801.ko
22    2 0xffffffff80e98000 7fd8     snd_ess.ko
23    2 0xffffffff80ea0000 c118     snd_es137x.ko
24    2 0xffffffff80ead000 9ec8     snd_envy24ht.ko
25    2 0xffffffff80eb7000 b518     snd_envy24.ko
26    2 0xffffffff80ec3000 27f38    snd_emu10kx.ko
27    2 0xffffffff80eeb000 d228     snd_ds1.ko
28    3 0xffffffff80ef9000 17c60    snd_csa.ko
29    2 0xffffffff80f11000 63a0     snd_cs4281.ko
30    2 0xffffffff80f18000 58c0     snd_cmi.ko
31    2 0xffffffff80f1e000 7670     snd_atiixp.ko
32    2 0xffffffff80f26000 6448     snd_als4000.ko
33    2 0xffffffff80f2d000 8ee8     snd_ad1816.ko
34    1 0xffffffff80f36000 34d0     amdtemp.ko
35    1 0xffffffff80f3a000 ae68     uhci.ko
36    1 0xffffffff80f45000 a2a8     ohci.ko
37    1 0xffffffff80f50000 d3a8     ehci.ko
38    1 0xffffffff80f5e000 e470     xhci.ko
39    3 0xffffffff80f6d000 7cce0    vboxdrv.ko
40    1 0xffffffff81221000 1ba32    ipfw.ko
41    2 0xffffffff8123d000 2a1f     vboxnetflt.ko
42    2 0xffffffff81240000 9506     netgraph.ko
43    1 0xffffffff8124a000 150b     ng_ether.ko
44    1 0xffffffff8124c000 3f86     vboxnetadp.ko
45    1 0xffffffff81370000 1596     fdescfs.ko
46    1 0xffffffff81372000 3688     geom_part_gpt.ko
47    1 0xffffffff81376000 4047     geom_label.ko
48    1 0xffffffff8137b000 1edc     geom_nop.ko
49    1 0xffffffff8137d000 1e05e7   zfs.ko
50    1 0xffffffff8155e000 77af     opensolaris.ko
51    1 0xffffffff81566000 11c29    krpc.ko
52    1 0xffffffff81578000 105f2d   radeonkms.ko
53    1 0xffffffff8167e000 4d1f8    drm2.ko
54    2 0xffffffff816cc000 ab0f     agp.ko
55    4 0xffffffff816d7000 1cab     iicbus.ko
56    1 0xffffffff816d9000 ecb      iic.ko
57    1 0xffffffff816da000 1668     iicbb.ko
58    1 0xffffffff816dc000 acb      radeonkmsfw_RS780_pfp.ko
59    1 0xffffffff816dd000 55cb     radeonkmsfw_RS780_me.ko
60    1 0xffffffff816e3000 dcb      radeonkmsfw_R600_rlc.ko
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2016)

Just to rule out any issues update the machine to the full 11.0-RELEASE. The -PRERELEASE is not supported any more.


----------



## ronaldlees (Nov 4, 2016)

FWIW, I have the same problem with an NVidia GeForce card and FreeBSD 10.2 loaded from an ISO.


----------

